# Sassy's new room



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry, I haven't been on SM much since Christmas. They are now limiting our internet use at work to 30 minutes at lunch. How dare they think I have nothing to do but *work* there.







At home it is pretty hard to find the time to post- have to spoil the baby.









Anyway, I have been decorating a room for Sassy and just about have it finished. I just can't decide what color to paint the screen that hides her pee pads. I started out with off white- too bland. I then added the pink - it looks to much like bubble gum pink. Then I thought I'd try the green I used over the white on the vanity table. It looked too olive against the sage green on the walls, looked darked than the vanity table. So now I am thinking about going back to the off white and putting a pink throw casually placed across one side of the screen. (after I spend 20 minutes casually placing it)







I sure could use some suggestions here, what do you all think??

[attachment=21615:attachment]
[attachment=21616:attachment]
[attachment=21617:attachment]
[attachment=21618:attachment]
[attachment=21619:attachment]
[attachment=21621:attachment]


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG DONT CHANGE IT.. It's absolutely perfect!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, that's darling!!









i would have to say i very much like the pink on the screen. the green looks a bit dark.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I love Sassy's room , also love the screen personally I think the only thing missing is a picture of Sassy in each of the white squares on the screen.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwww!!1 I love it this way

kat


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Holy cow!!! I am sooo impressed. It is soooo adorable!!!!! [attachment=21623:attachment][attachment=21624:attachment][attachment=21625:atta
hment]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW - forget Sassy , when can I move in ? I wouldn't change a thing . Sarah


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh wow, I love the room just as it is. 







ADORABLE


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That is one really lovely room! WOW. I think a nice large photo of Sassy would be a nice addition, but the color on the screen is nice! I like pink. Wow. My dogs are going to feel so abused now.. 







Congrats it is a nice room, that any dog or human would love to live in.

j


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

The "nursery" is gorgeous I would leave it as is. Mia has a room but she shares it with the computer & the exercise machines. I showed my husband and he said you were just a little bit more crazy than me!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Pam it is beautiful....my Brat will want to come and live with your Sassy. I love the screen, but if you aren't thrilled with it why not put pictures of your Sassy in the white squares, or even pay or bone stincils. You could also put a thin sage green frame around each of the little white squares. I think it is tooooo darling for words. Sassy is one lucky little girl.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Okay, what is hanging from the ceiling over by the screen? Is it a fancy light fixture?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG!!!! Sassy is one spoiled maltese!!! Mia wants to know when she can move in with you!! LOL!!! I cant believe she has her own room!!! LOL!!!

I think that the room looks great as is! I agree with others on pictures of Sassy in the squares and really like Sassy's Mommy idea of outlines the sqaures with a sage green! That would look great!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

HeHe - I love that room. But no Head-Board for Sassy's bed? Poor little girl







. And you know I'm not going to show these pictures to little Abbey







. Everyone I know already thinks I've gone over-the-top with my dogs....but, thanks to you, I now feel normal.









Great Job!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I LOVE the room.







Wish I could get my husband to give up one of the guest rooms so that I could make a room just for the girls. But who am I kidding -- they're always with me at home, so having their own room wouldn't make any difference.

I like the screen, but think I would go with a silly darker pink -- more like the curtain swag. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow!!! That is a beautiful room. I like the pink on the screen. It ties in nicely with the rest of the pink in the room. 





Joy


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

That is one great room. Molly wants to know when is the pajama party


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

That room is amazing!!!!!!







Your Sassy is one lucky girl.







I wish my bedroom was as nice as Sassys room!!!!!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all your comments. I actually had thought of pictures of Sassy in the squares but Sassy hates to have her pictures made. Also, I'm not a very good photgrapher. I might give that some serious thought and go through the pictures I have. My friend is pretty good with a camera. Maybe I could enlist her to help. I do have plans to put a big picture of Sassy over the vanity table. Do it in a very nice frame with a double mat. The picture is the one on the armoir now. I will have to put something different in that frame. I don't have a picture yet in the floosy little frame on the small table. Those are crystal prisms hanging over the screen. I am in the process of finding a small crystal chandlier for her room too. The other thing I want to eventually add is a chaise lounge for her to replace the little pink velour bed. I'd like to coordinate it with the fabrics in the swags, made something like this. 

[attachment=21630:attachment]

I hope to have Sassy forever, so it will be fun to add and redo things. I love her soooo much!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow Pam it's absolutely gorgeous! What a good idea to have a little privacy screen for her potty area LOL. If you want to break up the pink, you could try that same color on the walls painted in the little white squares. I also like Pat's idea of the stencils. You could alternate bones and hearts or something. You've really done a great job on the room.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Great room!!







The pink looks great to me!







Wish you could come & redo my daughters' rooms.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

OMG, I love Sassy's room!! Its soo cute and adorable. Belinha is getting jelous! You did a great job! I think Belinha wants to move-in with Sassy!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

That is outrageous!!!!!







Fabulous!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH my gosh, beautiful room, what a lucky little girl your Sassy is. Hmmm forget the headboard for her bed, COVER those outlets! hehehehe



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg, it's gorgeous. What I wouldn't give to have the space to do something like that!!

I love the ideas about putting up a large photo of Sassy or decopaging (sp???) photos of her onto the screen. I think B&W photos would look really stunning...


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

OMG!!! That is so beautiful!! I wouldn't dare let Kissi and Mia see the pics...I am afraid they would try to run away because they are soooo neglected! 

Linda


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the armoire!!!







Great job!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm up for adoption!!!


Its absolutely gorgeous. If I didn't have 3 kids I probably would have a set up like that.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

OMG!!!! You're my hero!!!! I've always wanted to have a room for Bella (well not for her really, but for her clothes and grooming table and stuff), but you did _such_ a great job. The privacy screen for the pee pads is just PERFECT and practical too! I love all the colors you chose too.


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*Suzie*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The room is fit for a princess. I guess I would paint the screen back off white and then do stripes to match the valance in the center squares if you don't want to do pictures.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

The room is beautiful!! Sassy is so lucky to have such a beautiful room.
I actually like the pink you have on the screen. I think everything is perfect the way it is.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG it's gorgeous!!!!!!!!

I like the screen with the pink- maybe if it's too bubble gum (it doesn't look it in the photos) you could lighten it by adding some white paint. Or maybe paint it back off white and then do stripes in the centre- to match the valance? 

I can't believe she has her own room- does she actually go in there?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Oh that is soooo sweet. I also like the idea of stripes on the screen to match the window valance. And I like Camfan's suggestion of B&W photos. That would be very striking as well. Oh now I may need to rethink my den, which I never use. That could be a great room for Zoe. Not that she would really use it much since she sleeps with me & has free access to the house & is usually my "white" shadow. But a room for her grooming table & supplies, toys, etc. would be great!</span>


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love the bed you chose, it's so elegant! It's going to look fabulous! Did you say you having a PJ party when it's done....Abbey was just asking.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I think it looks great! I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

OMG...... I too can't believe she has her own room. Now that is the epitomy of a "Spoiled Maltese". You did a fabulous job-love the window treatment and the crystal accents...I wouldn't change a thing. Do you have "skin kids" too? Would love to see their rooms!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow that is just beautiful. Luv it luv it just way it is needs No changes at all to it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

OMG. Do you really think I have gone over the edge?





















I know I treat Sassy like my baby, but *she is* . Yes, I have a grown daughter and one granddaughter that live about 10 minutes from me. And yes, they are spoiled too. But I think it is really just *loved*. But now you know another one of my passions. I will use any excuse I can to decorate.
















Sassy sleeps with us and follows us everywhere. She actually has the run of our downstairs basement during the day. We have a finished den and utility room and workshop plus the open area where we park the riding mower. So she has a play area down there with alot of toys and another bed, but as soon as my husband gets home around 3:00 she comes upstairs. Then she has to have one of us in her sight at all times. She has full run of the house upstairs and doesn't potty anywhere but on her pee pad behind the screen. (she has one downstairs also) She is a very private person -- I mean furbaby. We have thought about leaving her upstairs during the day, but I think a change in her routine would confuse her. If she is upstairs she thinks we should be there with her. 

I decided to take the room I used as a dressing room and turn it into a room for her. I had all white wicker furniture in there and decided to give it to my 10 year granddaughter. She loves her new room I decorated for her at her house and is now keeping her room very clean. (bribery works)







Anyway, I still use the vanity to put my makeup on and use the bathroom attached to that bedroom. Sassy loves the little pink bed. She will lay there and watch me get ready every morning. She adores her Hello Kitty water bowl. She has a food and water bowl in the dining room but she always comes to the Hello Kitty bowl to drink her water. (little priss) So really the room is for both of us, don't you think so. I mean, I really had to have a place to put her clothes, so it made since to me to decorate a room for her. Really, she needed one.





































Oh yeah, my husband loves her room. He is such a sweetie. I guess I am spoiled too.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha no need for an explanation Pam--nothing's over the top when it comes to our babies! I think we're all very jealous!







Make sure you show us a pic of what you do with the screen!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

No need to explain yourself! I think if the rest of us had the room we would probably have a room for our furkids too!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Holy moly is Joe running a contest for the Most Spoiled Maltese at spoiledmaltese? That is very impressive. That is one really lucky dog.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Sassy is one spoiled Maltese baby, her room is fit for a princess, you did a wonderful job, don't change a thing, I love it just the way it is







and as Sarah said, when can we move in?


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

WOW!
Dont change it!!!
I love it I love the pink white green, its so beautiful
How spoiled


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> OMG. Do you really think I have gone over the edge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > OMG. Do you really think I have gone over the edge?
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Sassy's room looks picture perfect to me - I LOVE all the pink!

ginn & zoe & bella


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

_OMG...... I too can't believe she has her own room. Now that is the epitomy of a "Spoiled Maltese". _ 

That's exactly what I was thinking. It is perfect.







I wouldn't change a thing.[/color]


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

A beautiful room for a beautiful baby.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Well I don't think you should feel the need to explain yourself either. Personally I love the fact that I can count on my fellow SM'rs to make me feel normal!!!







</span>


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It's beautiful,I love it. Makes perfect sense to me to have a room for a furkid.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

that is so cute. It is just perfect the way it is







I love the dresses hanging over the screen


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Love love love the room. Looks like a baby girls nursery, beautiful. The pink screen is perfect with the green walls. Don't change a thing. Love it!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

oh my gosh...now that is what i call spoiled! what a lucky girl sassy is! what a beautiful room!!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

OMG that is freakin' awsome!







I love it and I am sure she does too! Great job!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Love it. I will be showing this to hubby. Maybe that will get him moving on the window seat I want for Gidget in the living room. She is clearly neglected.
Aimee


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

SHES A LUCKY DOG.THE ROOM IS LOVELY


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I WISH I had an extra room in my condo because I would definitely make a beautiful room for my Luci!! Your Sassy is so spoiled and I absolutely LOVE that!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I love the room. I think the screen looks great with the pink and off white how it is there. It matches the mat on the floor. Its lovely. I wish I had a spare room for my Milly. But I doubt she would use it though. She sleeps with me. hehe. And her chest of drawers are in my room too, it would be good to have them somewhere else. But yeh I think it looks perfect.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

You have done a beautiful job your little lady has a room fit for a Queen.


----------

